# Spray Foam Roofing Price



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Ok, so before I get started I am NOT looking to start a spray foam business!

We recieved a call from a customer that has an insurance claim on his existing roof. As we all know insurance only pays for the installation of what is "existing".

The insurance guy and the building owner both know that a new single ply will be installed but they need a price on a new system that duplicates the old.

We will be bidding:
Full tear off. Not a problem.
installation of new decking. Not a problem.
installing a new roll roof (Hot Mop). Not a problem.
Install 3" of 6lb closed cell foam. (I am sure they used a 2lb when the last guy did it but this is not right) Major issue.

I don't know the pricing! 

Can anyone help or know where I can find this information

42sq of 6lb closed cell 3". I am coming up with around 30K. But I really haven't a clue what it actually cost's to install.

Again, the new roof we install will be a tapered PVC system. We just have to estimate the old to move in with the new


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Most likely if its in WY, and it was a quality installation, it was installed by Wattle and Daub. You could give them a call but they would probably want to price it out for reroof. They do a quality job and give up to 2" hail warranties. 

Heres the next thing, what type of coating is on there? This is a good portion of the price, an acrylic coating is cheap while a urethane coating is top shelf. Ive never heard of 6# foam. I do know your yield is slightly less as you get higher in altitude. There is a big foam shop here in denver, I bet you could get a rough price out of them pretty easily. They are called MATO insulations.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

"Heres the next thing, what type of coating is on there? This is a good portion of the price, an acrylic coating is cheap while a urethane coating is top shelf."

The current coating is acrylic. 

Most installers spray a 2lb closed cell. However, it was explained to me that 2lb closed cell should be used on the underside of the roof sheathing or exterior walls. I guess allot of insulators will spray 1" of 2lb then finish with an open cell. For roofing applications a 6lb should be used with a urathane coating. 

Definately out of my element!


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Just looked on the BASF insulation website 2.9-3.2# is the highest density it looks like they make. 

http://www.spf.basf.com/DOCS/SAFETY_SHEETS/ELASTOSPRAY81305TDS.pdf

BASF makes the best product (or so I am told) I cant even fathom how low a yield you would get spraying a 6# product. Why not try and call a BASF local rep. If he wont give you pricing, maybe he can refer you to a contractor. For all they know you want to sub them out. The BASF rep could straighten out the #pcf issue though. 
When I roofed I sprayed some roof coating. NeoGuard was the best… Or the worst.. You had to thin it with Xylene so that you could spray it. And if it got on your hands, its there for months…. but its the best!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I sent a link to this thread to a retired buddy of mine whom I think to be a spray foam guru but what do I know.


I've heard prices of $1,000 a square with no tear off, but what does that include? I don't know. I only price to fix them, never actually installed one before. 

Another buddy who is now out of the roofing market and is staying at one of our luxurious Department Of Corrections Hotels was giving me sub prices for Polyurea of $550 a square. He and I were trying to find a way to form a joint venture but both our egos were too big  


Really not much of a help here sorry. Hopefully my retired buddy chimes in.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Here is a link to basic spray foam applications.
http://sprayfoam.com/spps/ahpg.cfm?spgid=6

I ended up calling a guy here in Wyoming that does a bunch of foam. I really didn't expect anyone to answer at 8am as most contractors in Wyoming NEVER answer their phone and rarely call you back. 

He was very helpfull in pricing the project even after I explainded that it was for an insurance estimate that was going PVC anyway. He said his normal pricing on a local project would range between $3-5.00sf for 3" foam. But where it was outside his normal service range and the project was a bit small he would have to charge between $7-8.00sf. Travel, lodging, etc., as it should be!

To sum it up the overall cost of a 42sq spray foam roof runs around 31K here in Wyoming.

I must admit, everyone came through today. The foam guy answered and I made a new friend. The taper quote we submitted yesterday at 4pm arrived at 9am this morning. I delivered this bid (with a full spec.) by noon for a job we walked at 1:30pm yesterday. Metal Sales didn't waste my time. It rained and snowed like mad all day with no call backs in five towns, and my oldest daughters last day of kindergarten was met by lunch with the family.

Most of all, my friends here helped me out!:thumbup:

Alright, enough of the lovey dovey. I am positive the trip to Casper tomorrow will suck!:laughing:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't you just love it when things come together!

Any trip to Casper sucks  How long have you been at it around them parts. I know a few people who ran reckless around the Casper area in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

I was born and raised in Thermopolis, WY. I too ran reckless in casper in the late 90's.:wacko:

Most of us small town Wyoming kids run to Casper or Billings when we graduate. Then migrate from there. My brothers spent allot of time in Casper in the late 80's. I'm sure their crowd was as pleasant as mine. :laughing:

I remember living in Casper. I can't say I remember the details. Just driving there makes me feel hungover!


----------

